# Echinodorus cordifolius



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've just removed a huge E.cordifolius from my tank and am going to try growing it emersed.
I have bought a clear, glass, cuboid vase from IKEA and put a good layer of soil in the base with some Osmacote added as a slow release fertiliser. I added water from the tank and planted the sword, adding a good layer of sand on top and filled up the vase. To help the sword transfer over I have removed all it's leaves and trimmed the roots. The crown of the plant is level with the top of the sand.
It's now sat on a very bright windowsill.
What do you guys, who have experience of growing things emersed, think? Will it grow? Will the leaves extend above the water (they did in my 40 UK gallon tank (18" tall))? Any advice on what i should do to help? I did think of putting it on a propagator to heat the vase, but it is above a radiator anyway. If i keep the vase filled up will that, and the surrounding fern and orchids, keep the air humid enough?
If not it I can always move it to one of my greenhouses in the summer but i was hoping it would make a lovely decoration.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's a picture to illustrate what i tried to explain above more clearly!










Love to hear your opinions of my chances with this!!!!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Echinodorus cordifolius grows pretty well emersed. I grew the Marble Queen variety last year in a shallow outdoor tub.

One potential problem with the vase is that the sword will outgrow it.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Ruki.

If it does so well that it completely outgrows the vase (which I'm kinda hoping it will!) I'll transplant it to a bigger one!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Update*

Well after sitting there for weeks and not looking good, i removed the water about a week or so ago and got a little growth. Think removing all the leaves was a bad idea, but they kinda came off when I removed the largest ones! Hopefully It'll get going now!


----------

